# Hav-a-Healthy-Life 1/18/08- Progress?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello Gang, some people suggested that we put this back on the main board since the groups are somewhat out of the way and harder to navigate. So let's try it here again. If there is something personal you would rather not post you can always pm or e-mail one or a few of us. 

I have had a hard week. a lot of aches and pains and pretty emotional-- so I always want to munch when I hurt. as I mentioned in the other thread my doctor wants me to try a shrimp only diet for a week as a test to see if the foods I am allergic to are causing all my achiness. Shrimp is one of the five things I am not allergic to. If in a week I feel much better I will know that the allergic inflammation is coming out as achiness. If not it just is the fibromyalgia. I love shrimp but the thought of it morning noon and night for a week is somewhat repulsive. So I am going to start that on Monday. But talk about a weight loss diet!!! Oye Vey. 

But I did not gain any weight this week I may have even lost a 1/2 lb.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy,
sounds very challenging to eat only shrimp for a week. Thank goodness, I don't have to do that. cause I'd rather starve (I don't like fish/seafood).
I didn't make any progress and did less Pilates, bad bad girl. But at least I didn't gain any weight. Wintertime always gets me a little depressed and unwilling, but I'll try to get back on track. Maybe I should stop typing now and do my little Pilates session NOW.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just for the record, I'm done with my Pilates and feel much better (physically&mentally) :whoo: Now the studying starts again...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll have to check into this Pilates craze  I have NO clue what it even is, but everyone seems to love it.

Sorry about your rough week, Missy. I've done elimination diets and have only had ONE certain thing for a week. I detoxed out on oatmeal and pears, can I tell ya..after a few weeks of that, I didn't want to eat oatmeal and pears for awhile. LOL, but..I did feel better. Just try not to think about it too much...its easier when you aren't dwelling on the deprivation aspect.

Yes, the Group location wasn't very active. I think we would all just forget to go over there! I agree on coming back. Maybe we can just use that if there is something someone doesn't want to disclose on this thread, and talk about that there.

I'm doing 'okay', I guess. I've been on a few more walks than usual and have been buying healthier foods, and I didn't pick up any Ben and Jerry's last night at the store  lol.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I haven't done anything. As usual, the new year started off with a bang. Everyone has been sick with some bug or another, DH just got out of the hospital, and I found out yesterday that I am having thyroid surgery. So, let's just say I am not very motivated to do much of anything right now. But, I will start in the next few days, promise. My diet has been much better now that the holidays are over and my Mom stopped baking.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kara, 
I love Pilates, because it is so much more doable than yoga, for me at least, I'm such an unstretched/tight muscled person, LOL. Pilates always offers different positions for each exercise for beginners/advanced/pros. I do the 20min Total Body Pilates on the exercise channel with Time Warner. But I went to class back in Berlin and know how to breathe and what little unmentioned details I need to pay attention to.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Michele, I am sorry. keep us posted on that.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

I'm so sorry to hear about your proposed surgery. If I can do anything for you, let me know. 

I'm struggling with the balance in my life and trying to keep making better choices. I did get the ab lounge but the package is so big and heavy that I have to wait to see my son to get it set up. I have managed to get off most of the sweet junk that I've been addicted to my whole life, aside from my one Slim-A-Bear ice cream I allow myself every day. Am also learning to cook differently. I did promise to post some recipes, but now that we're doing it here, I assume I'll just add them to this thread. I made a lasagna last night with part skim ricotta cheese, low fat mozzerella and light tomato sauce. It was very good. 

As for weight, if I had to guess, I'm either about the same or up a pound or two. But I had lost 16 pounds since August. And the struggle goes on.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a Pilates Reformer, which I love. I just have to find the motivation to get going. Once I start I'll get addicted again. It's the starting that's hard.
I'm not too worried about the thyroid thing. They are benign nodules and it has to come out because they started growing all of a sudden, and got pretty big.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

(((Michele))) Sorry to hear about your husband, run of the flu bug and upcoming surgery  I can relate to a lesser degree..so far 08' has been alot of headaches and my husband has been sick since NY too, but he just finally went to the doctor yesterday. Please keep us posted on your surgery. Do you know when?

Maryam, Do you have to be very limber for Pilates? I have never tried Yoga because I lack that limber gene, in a pathetic NON-limber way. Heck, I'm such a clutz and am always walking into walls or tripping or sliding down stairs, I have to tell people I am a "creative walker" ound: So, generally, I avoid anything that takes coordination. hehe.

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kara, no you don't have to be limber, that's the word I was looking for earlier, LOL. I'm stiff like a piece of wood and just like you am too clumsy to do the most simple coordinations. That's also the reason why I never liked all those aerobic classes, LOL. If you find a good Pilates DVD for beginners, they should always give you alternations that you can do with each exercise if something's too hard for you. I can't even do the first warm-up moves for beginner's yoga, LOL.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I think I may be in the right place! :whoo:

Just joined The Forum last month, and have enjoyed every minute (MINUTE?? HOURS!! It's become a NEED!), so I'm still "exploring" somewhat and still learning the "tech" part.

But, Kara, that BEN & JERRY thing just JUMPED off the screen at me...likewise, I've been engaged in a never-ending-tonnage battle for a long time!

My Molly, bless her, is good motivation to move and walk several times a day, but I know what you all mean about CHOICES. 

By profession, I was a counselor, and I've tried 'em all (WW, South Beach, WW, low-fat-high-protein, WW...and WW!). I don't want to rationalize, but even though I can't move the way I want to, I'm just going to go with it for now.

So, thanks for "popping up" today, and if you don't mind a newbie looking in every now and then, I'll be back! :ear:

Maureen and Molly  (PS...Hindsight is BRILLIANT! Why the heck didn't I ever buy STOCK in Ben and Jerry's??!) :brick:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> (PS...Hindsight is BRILLIANT! Why the heck didn't I ever buy STOCK in Ben and Jerry's??!)


Be glad you didn't! The stock market is tanking right now and no sector is immune! lol, Ehh..depressing. *tear*

Welcome, Molly! We started a "group" too, if you want to go join that, I'm not sure what all will be posted over there, since the traffic seemed sort of slow, Missy moved it back to the forum boards. But just take the link to Groups at the top and join just incase.

Maryam, I will have to check it out. Part of my resolution was exercise of some sort, and I do have a really nice elliptical..but I'm just not up to it yet. I will go see what my library has this weekend, they have a ton of workout videos, so I'm sure I'll find something.

Have you ever seen that workout with that big blue ball????? OMG..I'd kill myself! ound: That's a lawsuit waiting to happen right there.

Thanks!
Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, thanks for starting a new thread on this - I also was having trouble remembering to check the groups....they just seem so "far away" ...
I'm sorry this has been a tough week for you. :hug: Do you like shrimp? I hope the test diet will give you some good info about how food impacts how you feel. 

Michele, I'm sorry to hear about your upcoming surgery - please let us know when it will be so we can be sending healing thoughts your way.

I tried Pilates once but my core is SO weak that I almost killed myself. Someone told me there are Pilates machines for people who are weak (like me) to use to work up to real Pilates. Maybe someday....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, hope you find answer to your allergy issues soon. I enjoy shirmp and crabs. But eating only shrimp for a week would be tough. Wish you good luck!

Michele, good luck with your surgery! Hope your DH feels better soon too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane, I have the machine and it does give you an assist with some of the exercises. However, you are still using your core to do every movement, so the next day you know that you exercised. I really like it because it helps me with my back problems. You can also do the same exercises on the floor, but I would think they would be tougher.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Michele, what is the machine called? I've never seen one in real life. I also have mid-back problems because of my weak core muscles....maybe I should look into getting one!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree that here is much more convenient to post and read than in the "groups" forum. You can't get notifications so it meant never thinking about going there to check what was new! This is very handy. Thanks! 

I hope the elimination diet will work for you, Missy. Shrimp is great, but I'd get tired of it too, after a while.

Michele, please let us know how things go for your surgery. We'll be thinking of you!!

Funny, but only yesterday, I bought a book on Pilates and the exercise ball. I've been wanting to try Pilates out, but feel I am sooo out of shape, that I'm not even ready for that! I would like to get out and walk more, but it's sometimes brutally cold and I just dont' feel like it. I have that big ball, got it from the physio's last spring, and hardly use it. BUT, this morning, I actually bounced on the thing a little bit as a warm-up. I am going to have to start VERY slowly as I don't want to trigger a Fibro flare, my chronic shoulder tendenitis or my sciatica, but I do want to get these muscles moving. Sometimes I just hold the doorknob 'wrong', and I hurt! ARGH !! That has got to change! 

The book I got yest. is "Pilates Workbook on the Ball", by Ellie Herman. He's also the author for "Pilates for Dummies", but that book is huge and I didn't think I'd find it very practical. 

I also started counting points, a la WW, this past Monday and am doing well so far.  I am more conscious of what foods I eat and make better choices. It's a baby step, but if I rush into things, I know they won't last.

By all means, Maureen, this thread is for everyone so hop on and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Missy. Sorry it was a bad week. I love shrimp too. Have eaten it for breakfast some days but I don't think I could handle a week. Hope it goes well. Do you eat chocolate? Popcorn? Someone told me once that they cause you to ache more and I noticed it is true.

Michele, Sorry it was a bad week for you too.  I have a nodule they have been watching so I am very interested in what they told you. I will PM you.

Moko - Welcome.

Pilates sound great but I am not sure I could do them.

I had a rotten week too. It must have been going around. Bad PMS and didn't do anything. I get so exhausted at that time it is not funny. Was in bed at 8 PM most nights.......... UGH.

Well the good news is we have a whole year. You will have good weeks and bad weeks but just keep going.

Plus here is somthing inspiring. When I went for my last heart test and walked the threadmill (which I thought I couldn't handle), the doctor noted that women underestimate their health and men overestimate it. HMMMMMMMM. So, maybe we are all better than we think. :wink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Surgery isn't schedule until the end of Feb. It wasn't an emergency and it is a busy month for me, so I took the first appt they had.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

day one of the shrimp diet!!! couldn't bring myself to eat it for breakfast. but now I am hungry so maybe a little late morning shrimp or two. wish me luck
luckily I could still have my coffee.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Missy!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy,

Are you allowed to eat anything other than just shrimp? Can you use seasonings, or make a soup? Or chop it up and make a shrimp burger?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it is now 2:15. at 10:30 I ate about 6 shrimp just cold and it made me gag. 

at 12:30 I decided to fry them up in a little butter (I am allergic to dairy but itis a low allergen) and sprinkled with a little basil (basil is one of the 5 things I am not allergic to) This was much more palatable. I am pretty hungry. 

oh well day one half over-- I think I may give myself a break tomorrow night and get us swordfish(also not allergic) if I can make it through Wednesday I will be amazed. not sure this should be on this thread- because it can't be very healthy. 

So to answer you question Jane, I can use basil- and I am cheating a little to use butter and maybe a bit of mayo later in the week. 

I have to admit I am kind of hoping I feel no better at the end of this week-- I don't think I could live this way.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh Missy I don't envy you your diet. I love shrimp, but it really doesn't sound appetizing for a morning meal. 

I hope the results are quick in coming so you can go back to eating other stuff! 

I had a not-so-good week. DH came home from work injured a week ago Friday. He hurt his back and was in a great deal of pain through Wednesday. Then last Friday our son came home from work sick...he's just now feeling better. 

Taking care of them - and the dogs - wore me out. I skipped one walk and cut back on three others. It was a bad week for my exercise goals. Today's walk was hard for me. My legs ache like crazy. No weight loss this past week. That's three weeks in a row of no weight loss. It's frustrating. I'm counting calories to see how bad my diet has been. That Sparkpeople.com website has been very helpful! 

I'm hoping this week will see an improvement in my eating habits.

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy, did the doctor want you to do this? Is it like a detox or something? Just try to take it one meal at a time. I love chilled shrimp, why not just keep some in the fridge and instead of doing 'meals', just munch on it throughout the day? Like smaller portions, several times a day? That might make it easier.

It would probably be easier if it was something you loved, ehh? lol...Like, I could eat Life Cereal for a week, no problem! I love that stuff. 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, I know it isn't funny, but I had to laugh at the shrimp. My son-in-law is from Florida and he loves shrimp. So we tease him alot. It was his birthday last week and I found the perfect card for him. It was a music card with a recording of the "shrimp scene" from Forest Gump.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I love shrimp too-- in salads, in cocktail sauce, in chinese/thai food-- but when it is spiceless I found cooked to be more palatable-- but yes I have been munching all day-- I figured it out and I have had only 400 calories today in a lb of shrimp. Hubby is grilling it for me tonight- hopefully the charcoal will give it a different texture. 

Well i don't think it is considered detox Kara, more like an elimination diet. to see if at the end of the week my achiness is any better--- I wish I could do the life cereal, or even your oatmeal and pears-- that actually sounds yummy right about now. 

tomorrow night I will have swordfish for a change (also not allergic) the funny thing is all of a sudden my throat is all scratchy- so maybe I am allergic to shrimp...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*withdrawal sympoms?*

Ok I now have had a lb and a 1/2 of shrimp today and am feeling a little funky- my throat is scratchy, my head hurts, I am shaking and I feel as though my ears are clogged-- could these be withdrawal symptoms from all the allergens I usually have in my diet? or should I be worried? Has anyone gone through a detox before?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,

That does not sound right to me....could you be having a bad reaction from eating the shrimp?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy said:


> Ok I now have had a lb and a 1/2 of shrimp today and am feeling a little funky- my throat is scratchy, my head hurts, I am shaking and I feel as though my ears are clogged-- could these be withdrawal symptoms from all the allergens I usually have in my diet? or should I be worried? Has anyone gone through a detox before?


Missy I always feel better when the food I am allergic to starts to leave my body, not worse. I would stay away from shrimp. Also, if you are using any new seasoning, I would stop that too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy I don't think it sounds good either to have the symptoms you're having. If I were you I'd call the doctor tomorrow and see what he/she has to say. Maybe you are allergic to shrimp. I have an allergy to shellfish and my throat starts to close if there is even a little bit of it in anything I eat.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, the shrimp doesn't sound like it is agreeing with you. Shellfish is a common allergen, so it is strange that you are on a shrimp diet!

I love swordfish. I hope that agrees with you. Dab it with some butter and broil it in the oven, or put in on the bbq! Yum!

Hope you feel better in the morning! :hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,

Just checking in to see how you are feeling? Hope you are better:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..

No, My throat only itches when I eat something I'm allergic too, and sadly, that is also shellfish  Are you sure you aren't allergic to shrimp? Yikes. I also get congested after shellfish too.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Gals, thanks for checking in--- I do feel fine this morning- have not ate anything yet but coffee. She has me on shrimp because it is one of 5 things I am not allergic too according to the tests-- I guess she didn't want me eating all that swordfish because of the mercury--- If I get stuffy and feel at all weird today after my first ingestion of shrimp I will stop eating it and call her--- I did check my old patch tests and blood work from 9 years ago and I was fairly allergic to shrimp on the patch test and the blood work said I had an extremely low low low allergy to it-- but this last blood work said it was a non allergic food. I lost 2 lbs yesteday though.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Well....ya for the loss of 2 pounds, but Iam worried about you eating that shrimp!! The throat reaction was always my daughters first sign of a allergy to a food. Maybe you should talk to the dr. before eating the shrimp?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy,
glad you lost 2# yesterday BUT your symptoms really seem to be a reaction to the shrimp. Just do what you had planned (eat and watch for same symptoms) and make sure you call the Dr. if you have any issues again. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I will be taking benedryl and my albuteral and my stronger periacting to work with me just in case... But I think I will call Dr anyway. thanks gang for looking out for me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes and good luck Missy!!!
I like shrimp but.................


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok I felt fine all day- but after my 3 o'clock snack of shrimp I got hives --- I took my anti-histamine and was fine-- but no more shrimp for me--- hummmm? what's for dinner?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Well.... Missy I am glad you stoped eating that shrimp. What else are you able to eat?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy, did they give you a epi-pen? If not you need to ask for one.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, they did give me a prescription--- but bad me, I never had it filled-- I will tomorrow. I have never had severe reactions just insidious aches and pains and rashes that usually happen 2 days after I ingest the allergen. 


Lynn, if you believe the tests I am allergic to everything but shrimp (oops I'm allergic to that too) swordfish, flounder, coffee and basil. But I am beginning to think those tests were wrong or compromised in some way and that I will make matters worse by eating exclusively any one thing. I do know I feel better if I avoid grains-- so maybe I will go back to that. 

But I have to say, in a way, it is good to be hungry, I think it reminds you you do not need to eat as much as you think. 

Thanks for being here for me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy, How about some salad? You can't possibly be allergic to lettuce, right? 

I think maybe your allergy test had some errors, it seems like they told you that you could eat things that are common allergens, and that you are allergic to foods low on the allergy radar. *sigh* that has to be frustrating.

Why not try non acidic foods/ any grains you can have?

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, next thing you know, they tell you you're allergic to water too. I know, it's not funny, I mean in it more in a sarcastic way. So I suggest too, that you get retested or at least go through the previous results again with you Dr., what kind of life quality is that?!?! Also as you mentioned, I'm sure if you only ate those few things, you'll eventually get allergic to those too. Sorry you have to go through this :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, believe it or not- I am allergic to lettuce-- but not as allergic as other veggies---


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, I am so sorry to hear that you have to suffer this. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be. I do hope that you are able to pinpoint the allergen soon and get back to the foods that you can tolerate and enjoy. Wish you all the best!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Missy, I feel for you. I certainly hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy, does all the food your allergic to take two days before you notice a difference. I can tell within 15 minutes to one hour when I have eaten something I shouldn't of. 

Maybe since you had a quick reaction with the shrimp, you could do the same thing with other food. Just eat it for a day and see what happens. It took me awhile to realize what I can and cannot eat. Keep a log of what you eat and what you feel like in the following two hours and then the next morning. I know it is alot of work, but it wil pay off in the end.

Wheat, corn and rice and dairy and pork are big time no's for me. There are websites to tell you what the other names are for these. Wheat and corn is in medicine.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Missy,

I found your lab results very interesting to look at! But I like data 

If shrimp was "safe" on the list, and in reality it didn't agree with you....that makes me wonder how accurate the results are. I think I would take the results as suggestions - avoid the foods that are high on the scale (red/yellow) and start with some of the lower number foods (salmon, turkey, etc.) and design your own elimination diet based on those. Maybe give it a few days for each new food before adding another. Start with the most palatable foods (one protein, one veggie) on the list....keep a detailed journal....

Hang in there, Missy! :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Missy, next thing you know, they tell you you're allergic to water too. I know, it's not funny, I mean in it more in a sarcastic way. So I suggest too, that you get retested or at least go through the previous results again with you Dr., what kind of life quality is that?!?! Also as you mentioned, I'm sure if you only ate those few things, you'll eventually get allergic to those too. Sorry you have to go through this :hug:


:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: LOL --- actually Maryam I am allergic to water- well sort of-- Chlorine/flouride--- I get eczema if I don't filter the shower.

But the bottom line with all of this is--- I have never gone into aniphalactic shock--- I have never had my throat close up, I hardly ever get sniffly-- I am just trying to solve the achiness that comes and rarely goes away-- but I function well and manage to have fun most of the time.

Thanks again all for your support. I will keep you posted but try not to hog this thread.


----------

